

JQuery and General Javascript Tips to Improve Your Code - david927
http://www.tripwiremagazine.com/tutorials/tutorials/jquery-and-general-javascript-tips-to-improve-your-code.html

======
recurser
I didn't know about the data() method - very handy.

